# Overstay my visa in usa . is it problem for me in german embassy im going to married?



## safwenjones (Jan 13, 2016)

hello i did overstay my visa in united states but now im going to married with german to go live in germany ! i would like to know whats the rulles ?? somepeople said for me schengen its not same like usa visa i want to know more detailes please . thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your fiancé should check with the local authorities to see what they require to perform a marriage for a German marrying a foreigner. As I understand it, the requirements in Germany can be quite difficult and some folks recommend getting married in some place like Denmark, where the requirements are considerably easier. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

